# Murray Carter's High End Wa-Handles



## Dave Martell (Apr 11, 2013)

Murray shows us how he makes his higher end wa-handles....

[video=youtube;cYvPxYGPY7c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYvPxYGPY7c&amp;list=UUi1OKw1BM0Ny4nePaXyE7fg&amp; index=5[/video]


----------



## stevenStefano (Apr 11, 2013)

I think having the black bit in the middle looks cheap as hell


----------



## Lefty (Apr 11, 2013)

I like them. They're not as "pure" as Stefan, Mike and the gang, but they have a distinct sporty look. i appreciate that he's confident enough in his work/hold of the market that he isn't afraid to show us what he does. Good on him.


----------



## jgraeff (Apr 11, 2013)

so how do you make it octagonal?


----------



## clayton (Apr 11, 2013)

From what I understand you sand off the 4 original corners creating 8 new ones as a result.


----------



## Justin0505 (Apr 11, 2013)

And who says that Murray (or is people) don't watch the forum?...

"Wait, what?, people are spending $200+ to replace the stock handles on my knifes? SOOoooo, I can put my own fancy handle on a "high grade" blade and charge $200-$300 more! Oh yeah! GIGITY GIGITY" 

Helicopter pilots aint' no fools!


----------



## Gravy Power (Apr 11, 2013)

Love Murray's knives but haven't neen a fan of his new custom handles.


----------



## WillC (Apr 11, 2013)

I like it, It adds another construction tool or technique to doing Wa style handles, also great for using up those narrow offcuts:laugh: 
Its a fairly common method to split a block to cut a slot and stick it back together, Mario made that handle recently which was almost like a crossover of traditional Wa and hidden tang, very nice.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wait - I can ask $200+ for a handle  Can't watch the video right now but look forward to it for tonight.

Stefan


----------



## clayton (Apr 11, 2013)

I am okay with the handles, but am having a hard time with this blade:


----------



## TB_London (Apr 11, 2013)

People have been doing laminated handles for a while, wish he wouldn't put these on all of his knives though as I don't like them enough to pay the extra.
Drilling and burning a single block for the handle wouldn't seem to be much more work either....


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 11, 2013)

I guess I am really surprised he joins the ferrule and the body with out some form of support. I dont see that union as being particularly strong, but I guess it works....


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry for a quick OT: Matt, did you get my email? I get error messages when I reply, please let me know. 

And now, back to the regular program. As for the gluing of ferrules without extra support: depends on the materials that are getting glued together. Gluing wood, horn or anything that contains resin (lke Acrylic, bakelite, reconstituted metal or stone), that should not be a problem, and once the handle is on the knife, I would not have any concerns at all. These bonds are usually very strong. I have come across two situations where those bonds can break: throwing the handle to the floor (or against a wall if you mess up while fine-tuning the symmetry - ask me how I know...) or breaking off the ferrule when attaching the handle. In both cases the sideways shearing forces are just too much. Very different story if gluing metal to anything, I would not do that without any additional reinforcement. 

Probably more than you wanted to know, I am bored while my students are writing their exam on research methods... 

Stefan


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 11, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Sorry for a quick OT: Matt, did you get my email? I get error messages when I reply, please let me know.



I didn't get one, If you tried via kkf my email does not work. I can shoot you over another one tonight.

I am also surprised he does not use a guide for his angles, that would drive me nuts trying to get it even


----------



## don (Apr 12, 2013)

I appreciated that Carter shared how he makes his octagon handles. I like his knives, and if his custom handles makes people happy then that's great. Personally, I'd take a Stefan or Mike Henry handle.

Here's a couple of new to me Carters with Mike Henry handles.


----------

